# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پیش دانشگاهی مجدد

## JoKeR

درود،
یکی از دوستان بنده مدرک پیش تجربی با معدل 11 و خورده ای داره سنشم 20 هست.
الانم میخواد بره یه کشور دیگه تحصیل کنه و برگرده ولی طبق قانون کسایی که معدل پیششون از 12 کمتر باشه مدرک خارجیشون در ایران هیچ اعتباری نداره.
ترمیم معدل هم کمکی بهش نمیکنه و طبق تبسره نمره معدل ترمیمی فقط در داخل کشور معتبره.

راهی هست که این بنده خدا دوباره پیش بگیره؟ مخوصصا پیش تجربی؟؟؟
خودش میگه نمیتونه پیش ریاضی بگیره چون در دروسش ضعیفه.

مشاور بهش گفته برو یه مدرسه غیر انتفاعی ثبتنام کن و یه پولی هم بده دستشون کارتو را میندازن!؟

نظرتون چیه؟؟


پیشاپیش از راهنماییتون تشکر میکنم.

----------

